# Just scored a me ramrod.



## frashdog (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh my back is stoked. 900t w/23hp kohler. Supposedly has no more than 500 hrs, looks awesome, paint is hardly worn off control bars. Little touch ups she'll look brand new. Still tread on the tires too. $4800

I looked at a diesel 20hp one of these recently that was beat, had a load or two dumped on itself. Coolant and hydaulic fluids leaked. I love diesels but this machine turned me right off to the diesels for mini's. After 5 minutes of use, the motor spit oil out the crank case vent on the muffler of course. Researched and found out the replacement liquid cooled kubota was over $3k and they were rare. HMMM? pricey cold blooded 4 cylinder liquid cooled shoe horn fit versus dime a dozen 2 cylinder air cooled sitting in the open for wrenching? Maybe that's why they stopped using them. You also could not swap a gas for the diesel engine. You can score a brand new replacement gas 23 kohler for a few over $1K, plenty of used ones out there way cheaper.

So I'm stoked. Can anyone guess what attachment I really want to get?


----------



## mckeetree (Apr 12, 2010)

Scored it did you.


----------



## frashdog (Apr 12, 2010)

mckeetree said:


> Scored it did you.


Obtained with enthusiasm?
Don't think it was a a good deal?


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 13, 2010)

1. log grapple.
2. stump grinder.
3. earth auger for planting trees (they are really excellent for that!)


----------



## frashdog (Apr 13, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> 1. log grapple.
> 2. stump grinder.
> 3. earth auger for planting trees (they are really excellent for that!)



Branch manager, tops my list. 

Too many guys with stump grinders around here and seem do it for fun as far as I can tell by their prices. Maybe I will have some one build me one. I've seen some prettty slick homemade jobbies w/thier own motors.

Earth auger and some forks for planting trees are right up there.


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 13, 2010)

Branch Manager. Just finished a 45 tree removal job at a camp. I did 99% of the cleanup myself with a Bobcat mini and Branch Manager. Best money I ever spent.
Phil


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 13, 2010)

Well..."Branch manager" is just a log grapple, right?

I did put that #1 on my list.


----------



## frashdog (Apr 13, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Well..."Branch manager" is just a log grapple, right?
> 
> I did put that #1 on my list.


You got it, I'll give it to ya.


----------



## randyg (Apr 13, 2010)

What is a 900T? I have a Vermeer S600TX with the 25hp Diesel motor, very tough to start below freezing.


----------



## mckeetree (Apr 13, 2010)

frashdog said:


> Obtained with enthusiasm?
> Don't think it was a a good deal?



I think it was a good deal. I like obtained with enthusiasm much better. That's like something I would say. "Scored" sounds like something a kid or even a slacker might say.


----------



## frashdog (Apr 13, 2010)

randyg said:


> What is a 900T? I have a Vermeer S600TX with the 25hp Diesel motor, very tough to start below freezing.







like this guy except mine is more pretty. Fits in the back of my f-350, 35" wide,61" long without bucket. Says it weights 1500lbs w/out attachment. lifts 900lbs to a hinge at 65" and I heard it will lift more if yer fat buddy stands behind you and gives you the reach around.

I did hear the diesel's cold starting is not so great. It gets way cold up here.


----------



## frashdog (Apr 13, 2010)

mckeetree said:


> I think it was a good deal. I like obtained with enthusiasm much better. That's like something I would say. "Scored" sounds like something a kid or even a slacker might say.


Word up dog all good, kinda like a clutch deal one might say. 
peace bro.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yea you got a great deal I have that exact machine and paid 10K two yrs ago and thought that I got a good deal


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just check the oil alot that engine burns oil quick and when there low they will not shut down , no oil sentry ...


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 13, 2010)

*New ramrod owner*

Hey guys new to the site but not new to the trade. I just bought a ramrod 900t on eBay. If you were searching like me I'm sure you saw it. It's in Indiana and I'm in Philly. I hope it's worth the ten hour drive. Never used one before and heard mixed reviews. I'm hoping it saves my back as well


----------



## frashdog (Apr 13, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> Hey guys new to the site but not new to the trade. I just bought a ramrod 900t on eBay. If you were searching like me I'm sure you saw it. It's in Indiana and I'm in Philly. I hope it's worth the ten hour drive. Never used one before and heard mixed reviews. I'm hoping it saves my back as well


Welcome to the site and congrats on the purchase.

Your machine was from a failed rental place right? Gas engine? Looked like a good machine. "Pick up only" kept me away from it if it's the same one?

What bad things have you heard? Besides the diesel motors the drive units(hydraulic motors?) I have heard had issues in the earlier ones. I read there are updates for the motors if yours has a problem. 

Last year I went and looked at one. Drove it around for a while then got my tool box out and took it apart covers to inspect. I worked as a quality assurance mechanical test technical for years, tell you what I had questions.
I called ramrod and spoke with a technician there. Awsome support, being able to call a factory tech who knew everything about a machine and walk you through trouble shooting was a big seller to the brand. He told me much about the machine and what could go wrong and how much it would cost. The machine I looked at would bogged down to a stall when I turned it to right at full speed, giving the left drive unit full power. Tech said it sounded like a bad drive unit. Besides replacing the gold plated $3200 kubota diesel engine with oil belching blowby, the next worst item I came across would be the left drive unit going bad for $600. This machine was on ebay more than once by more than one person in a short amount of time.


----------



## frashdog (Apr 13, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Just check the oil alot that engine burns oil quick and when there low they will not shut down , no oil sentry ...


Right'O. Thanks


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 13, 2010)

Is the one u looked at in Indiana. Mine is a kohler gas engine. Now I'm already Regretting my purchase


----------



## B-Edwards (Apr 14, 2010)

I bought a used Dingo with a blown Kubota, D722-e I think it is.I paid 1750 for an almost new engine, less than 10 hours. I lucked into it. Got all the leaks fixed and it is an awesome machine. I dont think it will lift what yours will, I think 700 pounds. I have had four guys on including myself bringing big chunks of wood out. Its hard to get that many guys hanging on let alone a reach around . I have never met or spoke to anyone who had a mini skidsteer who didnt love it. Congrats on the SCORE!!


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement. I've worked at asplundh for 11 years. I bacame a certified Arborist and started my own business 2 years ago. I mostly only work on the weekends because I still work at asplundh. I bought a used asplundh manual truck(1996) and a woodchuck disc chipper that I had to replace the engine in months after buying it. I'm just a little Leary about buying used equipment now. But only working on the weekends does not allow me to buy new. And in this economy who wants to be in debt.


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 14, 2010)

I drive to Indiana sunday to go get it. 10 hr drive. Can anyone tell me what to look for when I try this thing out? Thanks


----------



## frashdog (Apr 14, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> Is the one u looked at in Indiana. Mine is a kohler gas engine. Now I'm already Regretting my purchase



I do believe it was Indiana. 

Why regretting?

I hope I did not discourage you. I think they are great machines. That's why I got this one. Mechanical stuff breaks, I won't buy something with out knowing the worst case synarious of costs. I always research the type of machine and the availability/cost of a replacement parts bla bla bla.. I feel pretty confident of finding a used kohler command pro within 30 minutes of my house and cheap. I know my buddy down the road has an extra one besides the one on his mill. My truck and chipper I can source parts quick and cheap and I do all the work. I'm mostly mentally prepared for anything to break.


----------



## randyg (Apr 15, 2010)

*Congrats on the new ramrods*

Maintenance is just part of the game, and not just the preventative kind like grease and oil and filters. Looks like better numbers on those machines than my 600, lower machine weight and lifts more? I got tracks thinking lower impact but that is true only when empty. Pick and carry big load and all the weight moves to the very front of the tracks, just like it was on two front tires anyway. Can be a real back saver though, and I'm sure you will appreciate them. Good luck...


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 15, 2010)

I know that the tracks get more traction, especially on rough terrain. I've had experience with tracks on a back yard lift. It would rip the turf right up when you made a hard turn. Next I guess I'm going to have to find someone who knows how to service the machine in my area. Most people I talk to never even heard of ramrod.


----------



## frashdog (Apr 15, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> Next I guess I'm going to have to find someone who knows how to service the machine in my area. Most people I talk to never even heard of ramrod.


If yer smart enough to cut trees down and not get hurt I'm sure you got the smarts to service a mini skid. Not anymore difficult then servicing a vehicle. Actually they are very simple. Lawnmower enginge and some hydraulics. Did I mention the support I recieved when I called the factory? Do not even think of bringing it to a dealer. 

Not trying to be mean to ya, but I could not imagine buying something and wondering who will fix it. At my stage I could not afford to own the stuff I do if I had to have some one else fix it. When I do have the money to pay some one elses to do it I will "most likely" not get screwed because I will know exactly what is wrong and what needs to be done. All it takes is tools man, dive right in until you get confused, ask questions get'r done. Maybe if your too busy and you got plenty money or a bud who will hook you up be it. 

You've heard the jokes about what many faces qualifies some one to run a tree service? Besides and arborist you need to be a saw, small engine and automotive technician as well as counselor, medic and many times a Macguever.


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 15, 2010)

If anyone ever finds 'green' tracks for mini skids, please post to this site. I'd like to get a set for my mini but have only ever seen them for larger skid steers. They look like they would really save on lawn wear.

Scott
(Mt-50 owner)


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 15, 2010)

Between working 50-60 hrs a week at my full time job , doing estimates and the jobs they bring in, keeping 3 kids(6 weeks, 2, 12) and a wife happy, I find it hard to find much extra time for anything let alone trying be a mechanic. Don't get me wrong. I can do things I have to when I need to. Like you said I find myself being a macguiver more times then I like. I think my company is running at a pretty low cost. All my equipment is paid off and like I said I mostly only work on the weekends


----------



## frashdog (Apr 16, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> Between working 50-60 hrs a week at my full time job , doing estimates and the jobs they bring in, keeping 3 kids(6 weeks, 2, 12) and a wife happy, I find it hard to find much extra time for anything let alone trying be a mechanic. Don't get me wrong. I can do things I have to when I need to. Like you said I find myself being a macguiver more times then I like. I think my company is running at a pretty low cost. All my equipment is paid off and like I said I mostly only work on the weekends


word


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 16, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> Between working 50-60 hrs a week at my full time job , doing estimates and the jobs they bring in, keeping 3 kids(6 weeks, 2, 12) and a wife happy, I find it hard to find much extra time for anything let alone trying be a mechanic. Don't get me wrong. I can do things I have to when I need to. Like you said I find myself being a macguiver more times then I like. I think my company is running at a pretty low cost. All my equipment is paid off and like I said I mostly only work on the weekends



ditto here. If I can keep busy with tree work I have no problem paying the local mechanic to do repairs if I don't have time to do them myself. The way I look at it, it's an even wash moneywise - if I'm in the shop working on equipment then I'm not on the jobsite making money. My labor rate is the same as my local mechanic's rate. My expertise is in tree care, the mechanic's expertise is fixing what I break. Makes sense to do it yourself if you have the spare time but also makes sense to let the mechanic do it if you would otherwise lose tree work by tying yourself up in the shop working on equipment. It all comes down to the bottom line of what makes you the most money by year-end and, for me, I'm better off letting the mechanic take some of my money while I make more doing tree work.

scott


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 16, 2010)

That's what I'm thinking. Did you use your ramrod yet. I'm thinking of getting a set of forks for it. I don't think the brush manager will work for me. I have 2 of them already. There called ground guys. I need something to carry large rounds of wood. It seems like most of the removals I do are silver maples. And the trunks are huge.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 16, 2010)

One of the most awesome attachments I have for mine is the York rake. I don't use it as much as I do the bucket and forks but I have to say there is not a wild rose bush I am afraid of anymore. Of course a woods mower will do a good job to but for size and expense and ease you can't touch the York rake.


----------



## duane4y (Apr 18, 2010)

Ramrods are awesome machines. I have a 900T and a 910T (track). I use these machines to the extreme and they hold up well. Over the last 10 years I have no regrets of owning them and use one or the other almost daily. I have the PSI on the track machine cranked up to 3300 and today I loaded a log 22"x9' over the side of my trailer. Big results with a machine that can be hauled with a 1/2 ton pickup and a single axle trailer.


----------



## squad143 (Apr 18, 2010)

I love my min-skid steer. Carrying logs, moving trailers or the chipper. We call it "Thomas the extra ground guy". Actually it does the work of 3 or 4 extra guys. Our backs love this thing.

Congrats on the Ramrod purchase.


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 18, 2010)

duane4y said:


> Ramrods are awesome machines. I have a 900T and a 910T (track). I use these machines to the extreme and they hold up well. Over the last 10 years I have no regrets of owning them and use one or the other almost daily. I have the PSI on the track machine cranked up to 3300 and today I loaded a log 22"x9' over the side of my trailer. Big results with a machine that can be hauled with a 1/2 ton pickup and a single axle trailer.



What attachment do you use to carry those large logs.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 18, 2010)

squad143 said:


> I love my min-skid steer. Carrying logs, moving trailers or the chipper. We call it "Thomas the extra ground guy". Actually it does the work of 3 or 4 extra guys. Our backs love this thing.
> 
> Congrats on the Ramrod purchase.



That's it?


----------



## treemandan (Apr 18, 2010)

Forks, pintle, pulling hook, rake, ripper rake, spade... it all just goes in that hole.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 18, 2010)

Forks, well it was a bumper off a Jeep at one time.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 18, 2010)

For bigger logs that I don't want to cut I use this.






And this













The axle used to be a bumper as well.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 18, 2010)

If you see the wieght on the front of the loader, its pretty heavy. I just had the machine apart for service. Its good to take it apart and clean out the areas where dirt accumulates and such.
So back to the weight on the front of the loader, like I said it is pretty heavy. I am not sure I really need it and was thinking of taking it off to accomadate heavier loads. What do you guys think? I am pretty happy now but it gets a little tippy with heavy stuff sometimes.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 18, 2010)

I dug these holes 









With this







And the bucket. I imagine if I had teeth on the bucket it would dig better but I like the smooth dust pan style for stump grindings.
I did break the little digger but did get my money's worth out it so I spent another 10 bucks and made another.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 18, 2010)

Here is a little underbrush clearing job I had done with the York rake.








I got the rake for 200. it was a full size one and I had just cut it to about 5 feet wide and stuck a draw bar on it and called it done. I have broken a few tines but still have the other part of the rake so I can fix it. The rake now is very heavy but once on the machine does a good job cleaning out the crap.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 18, 2010)

Poor man's grapple.






I am not planning on getting one, this seems fine to me.


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 18, 2010)

You are a real Mcguyver. What is that dingo rated to carry.


----------



## duane4y (Apr 18, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> What attachment do you use to carry those large logs.



I use the pallet forks for loading logs. I recently purchased a set of Bradco forks. The new forks work better than the original ramrod forks because they roll back further and they have a brush guard that really works well for pushing brush into a pile. I have a cylinder and material and I'm going to add a grapple to the original forks..Lets see that must be about project #47. Sometime I use log tongs like treemandan shows in his photos. FYI...the Thomas machine was made Leon's Mfg (Ramrod) but it has a better muffler and a little instrument panel. As far as maintenance goes, they are pretty ez to work on. I recommend pulling the pump every 200 hrs to clean and re lube the pump spline shaft. Ive replaced the spline insert in the engine/crank on both of my machines. The part is about $100 from Kohler. Ive also replaced a weak pump with wore shaft splines once. Ramrod wants over $1200 for a pump but it came be purchased for $600 from a hydraulic supply center. I've found a pump seal kit for $56 and it took about a 1.5 hrs to freshen up the pump.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 18, 2010)

The 4 bolts that hold the motor down in mine came loose. they wanted 6 hours labor @ 85 per at the Dingo store. said they would need to pull the motor and all sorts of hoopla. They did tell me if I pulled all the covers, gas tank and things like that I might be able to fanagle a wrench under there to hold the nuts to tighten the bolts. That was what I was thinking before I called to see what the labor book said for the job and I was able to do it way within 6 hours.
I am not sure what mine is rated for. The bucket has a sticker that says 500, the manual says 750. What do you think that maple log weighs? She is a little tipsy with some weight though, you have to be careful.
I lost a track while plowing, the ice built up in there and tossed it. It was pretty simple getting it back on though I am nervous it will happen again as she packs up pretty quick with ice.
I don't care about a little turfing on the lawn; hell, what can one expect from a job like this? Its turning on gravel that is not good. Them little rocks and stones get in there and I don't like that.


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 19, 2010)

treemandan said:


> The 4 bolts that hold the motor down in mine came loose. they wanted 6 hours labor @ 85 per at the Dingo store. said they would need to pull the motor and all sorts of hoopla. They did tell me if I pulled all the covers, gas tank and things like that I might be able to fanagle a wrench under there to hold the nuts to tighten the bolts. That was what I was thinking before I called to see what the labor book said for the job and I was able to do it way within 6 hours.
> I am not sure what mine is rated for. The bucket has a sticker that says 500, the manual says 750. What do you think that maple log weighs? She is a little tipsy with some weight though, you have to be careful.
> I lost a track while plowing, the ice built up in there and tossed it. It was pretty simple getting it back on though I am nervous it will happen again as she packs up pretty quick with ice.
> I don't care about a little turfing on the lawn; hell, what can one expect from a job like this? Its turning on gravel that is not good. Them little rocks and stones get in there and I don't like that.




I would think that log weighs 3000 lbs. What's up with the saw floating above it. I see that your in Chester co. I'm in Delco. Are you the one putting up all those cheap tree service signs or the beaver creek signs. I see them from Delta, Lancaster, to at the end of my street in glenolden Delco. There very impressive lifting that log. It has me excited to try mine out. I'm in Indiana right now. The place where I'm buying from is opening in an hour. I hope it's worth the money(3500.00) and the drive.


----------



## frashdog (Apr 19, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> That's what I'm thinking. Did you use your ramrod yet. I'm thinking of getting a set of forks for it. I don't think the brush manager will work for me. I have 2 of them already. There called ground guys. I need something to carry large rounds of wood. It seems like most of the removals I do are silver maples. And the trunks are huge.


My ramrod was shipped friday, should have it in a few days. 

I hear ya on the silver maple trunks. The branch manager does open to 46" and I've seen some big chunks picked up with it. The main thing the branch manager impresses me with is it's ability to pick logs or big piles of brush up length wise and then go through narrow gates and such spaces where as a grapple or forks would not allow.

The "beak" on the forks look like a winner for huge chunks when compared to a standard grapple especialy where width clearances are not of concern. Seems easy enough to make as opposed to a branch manager.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 19, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> I would think that log weighs 3000 lbs. What's up with the saw floating above it. I see that your in Chester co. I'm in Delco. Are you the one putting up all those cheap tree service signs or the beaver creek signs. I see them from Delta, Lancaster, to at the end of my street in glenolden Delco. There very impressive lifting that log. It has me excited to try mine out. I'm in Indiana right now. The place where I'm buying from is opening in an hour. I hope it's worth the money(3500.00) and the drive.



NO, its not me dude!

The saw is hanging from a lanyard attached to the back brace.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> I would think that log weighs 3000 lbs. What's up with the saw floating above it. I see that your in Chester co. I'm in Delco. Are you the one putting up all those cheap tree service signs or the beaver creek signs. I see them from Delta, Lancaster, to at the end of my street in glenolden Delco. There very impressive lifting that log. It has me excited to try mine out. I'm in Indiana right now. The place where I'm buying from is opening in an hour. I hope it's worth the money(3500.00) and the drive.



Beaver tree is here in my neck of the woods , he likes to leave his truck at the ent. of the turnpike here with no tags on it , so we like to take the time to show him some attention from time to time


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 19, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Beaver tree is here in my neck of the woods , he likes to leave his truck at the ent. of the turnpike here with no tags on it , so we like to take the time to show him some attention from time to time




Yeah I see his box truck on rt 202 alot. I've also seen it on close to Delaware.


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can buy a set of used forks


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> Yeah I see his box truck on rt 202 alot. I've also seen it on close to Delaware.


Well make sure to leave a thank you for abandoning his truck where ever he feels like ..


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 20, 2010)

frashdog said:


> My ramrod was shipped friday, should have it in a few days.
> 
> I hear ya on the silver maple trunks. The branch manager does open to 46" and I've seen some big chunks picked up with it. The main thing the branch manager impresses me with is it's ability to pick logs or big piles of brush up length wise and then go through narrow gates and such spaces where as a grapple or forks would not allow.
> 
> The "beak" on the forks look like a winner for huge chunks when compared to a standard grapple especialy where width clearances are not of concern. Seems easy enough to make as opposed to a branch manager.




These attachments aren't cheap. I have a silver maple to take down this weekend and I'm gonna have to settle with the bucket for this week. The sucker is at least 4 ft round maybe 5 ft. I'll try to remember to take pics. Got the machine home. Runs great! We will see how it does with a load on it.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 20, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> These attachments aren't cheap. I have a silver maple to take down this weekend and I'm gonna have to settle with the bucket for this week. The sucker is at least 4 ft round maybe 5 ft. I'll try to remember to take pics. Got the machine home. Runs great! We will see how it does with a load on it.



The bucket is probably better for that kind of stuff as you will have to cut it smaller.
Where is Philly do you run?


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 21, 2010)

treemandan said:


> The bucket is probably better for that kind of stuff as you will have to cut it smaller.
> Where is Philly do you run?



I'm in Delaware county. But I'll work in Chestco, montco, and Philly. I'll even go to jersey and Delaware if the price is right. I only do this part time, stay pretty busy. Me and my partner both have full time jobs that we've been at for 11+ years. It's hard to just up and leave. Were both 30 and have alot of energy and ambition. But we know that won't last forever so we need to make a decision. How about you?


----------



## treemandan (Apr 21, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> I'm in Delaware county. But I'll work in Chestco, montco, and Philly. I'll even go to jersey and Delaware if the price is right. I only do this part time, stay pretty busy. Me and my partner both have full time jobs that we've been at for 11+ years. It's hard to just up and leave. Were both 30 and have alot of energy and ambition. But we know that won't last forever so we need to make a decision. How about you?



I am up near Phoenixville, got about 20 years messing around with trees. I do a good amount of contract climbing as well as having my own equoment and clients. 
Its probably good seeking only part time work in this business but there is a good amount of work out there if you are willing to persue it whole heartedly.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Apr 21, 2010)

btw I believe I found out from a reliable source Beaver Creek was a franchised company......


.....im gettin a dingo next, you guys have sold me!


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 22, 2010)

limbwalker54 said:


> btw I believe I found out from a reliable source Beaver Creek was a franchised company......
> 
> 
> .....im gettin a dingo next, you guys have sold me!



Where do you operate?


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 25, 2010)

ok guys here it is. i think it was a good purchase. i need a dump trailer now.


----------



## duane4y (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's my Ramrod loading a 20ft log.


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 27, 2010)

duane4y said:


> Here's my Ramrod loading a 20ft log.



That's awesome. I gotta get some forks or a grapple.


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 27, 2010)

Some guys on AS think a bucket grapple is worthless and a clam grapple like the branch manager or ryan grapple are the only way to go. I, however, really like my bucket grapple as it works for all types of tree debris not to mention dirt and aggregate.

I bought the 'thumb' grapple for my factory bobcat mt-50 bucket about 4 years ago. It cost $400 plus another $100 to have a welder install it on the bucket. I also had the sides of the bucket notched out so I could pick up bigger log rounds and it works absolutely great. I don't need to switch attachments to pick up brush or to clean up stump grindings. While it isn't perfect for any one application, it does the job well for all three and was a very inexpensive solution to having a grapple for better control of debris.

If you have the $500 to spend on forks, you may want to consider spending that on a thumb grapple for your existing bucket and make some slight mods to the sides of the bucket to allow it to grasp logs and brush better. This one does it all and is CHEAP.


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 27, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> Some guys on AS think a bucket grapple is worthless and a clam grapple like the branch manager or ryan grapple are the only way to go. I, however, really like my bucket grapple as it works for all types of tree debris not to mention dirt and aggregate.
> 
> I bought the 'thumb' grapple for my factory bobcat mt-50 bucket about 4 years ago. It cost $400 plus another $100 to have a welder install it on the bucket. I also had the sides of the bucket notched out so I could pick up bigger log rounds and it works absolutely great. I don't need to switch attachments to pick up brush or to clean up stump grindings. While it isn't perfect for any one application, it does the job well for all three and was a very inexpensive solution to having a grapple for better control of debris.
> 
> ...



that looks perfect for me. Exactly what I'm looking for. What size do they open up to. Do u think they will hold that piece I had in my bucket. Also where did u get them and will they fit on my ramrod.


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 27, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> that looks perfect for me. Exactly what I'm looking for. What size do they open up to. Do u think they will hold that piece I had in my bucket. Also where did u get them and will they fit on my ramrod.



I found mine listed on ebay as a new sale item. It was not up for auction. You can do an internet search on 'thumb grapple' and should be able to find suppliers. The grapple and cylinder come as a unit. Some contain the hoses and hydraulic couplers and some do not so check that with the seller as that will cost a hundred bucks if you have to buy seperately.

Mine opens up to about 30" or so. It can easily handle a flat chunk if you grab it the narrow way. Where it has some issues is trying to grip a round log over 24" - it tends to loose it's grip unless it has some rough bark to dig into. Again, I'll make it clear that it's not perfect. If all one was doing was loading bigger diameter log rounds, the clam grapple might be better suited for the job. However, if you also want to load smaller chunks, brush, stump grindings, pick up raking piles and haul dirt to fill stumps all with the same attachment, well - let's see a clam grapple do all that. It can't. As a general purpose tool, my mini skid matched with the bucket grapple does the job well and I just can't justify the $2k for a clam when i can get set up with a thumb on my bucket for a quarter of that cost.

I would suggest notching out the sides of your bucket if you go the thumb route. I cut teeth-shaped notches in the sides of my bucket (see previous attachment) to better grip debris and it works nicely without weekening the bucket. It does take away some of the load capicity of the bucket when hauling grindings, dirt, rakings, etc but it works a lot better for loading logs and brush than before I notched the sides out. Now it's more like a flat bucket grapple - like the toothed one GR8Scott uses on his machine but with a solid bottom so you can still haul dirt and grindings in it.

If you have any problems finding a supplier, shoot me a pm and I can try to find the invoice for the thumb i purchased and send you the company's info.

Scott


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 27, 2010)

Though I don't have photos of my mini skid and bucket grapple in action, I can tell you that I have loaded some big logs with it. Recently, I loaded an elm trunk that was about 20" diameter x 7' long. Weighed way more than the tip capacity of my mini skid but the grapple held onto it fine. I've also loaded willow and cottonwood trunk sections 5' in diameter by cutting them 12-18" in width and grabbing them the long way. The grapply holds onto them fine. If I have a problem, it's usually with the tipping capacity of my machine - not with the grapple itself. From looking at the clam style grapples, I believe the bucket style would allow you to lift more weight than the clam one because the weight is extended out further with the clam grapple and the grapple itself is heavier than the bucket style grapple. With my bucket grapple, I can roll the load back towards the machine once I have ahold of it to help keep it from getting tipsy. I take some big chunks of wood with it.

scott


----------



## frashdog (Apr 27, 2010)

Got my ramrod 900t last week as well as the branch manager attachment.

Was super stoked to use it but,
Ended up disassembling it down to frame, preped and started with a base primer coat. Got to know the inner workings I did.
I couldn not help it, I wanted to service the motor, hydraulics and clean er up a bit then it was a no brainer to pull the motor, then I just started pulling everthing off, couple of hours and it was stripped. Some buddies came over with snacks and beer for session of prep sanding and acetone cleaning. Man I love working on southern machines with no rust, clean bolts flew out. 

It's going to look better then new with the paint scheme and decals to match my truck. All for a couple hundred bucks for the refurb. Pics are coming...


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 28, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> that looks perfect for me. Exactly what I'm looking for. What size do they open up to. Do u think they will hold that piece I had in my bucket. Also where did u get them and will they fit on my ramrod.



This is the website for the one I bought...

http://www.greens-machine.com/


----------



## JCONN (May 9, 2010)

I seem to get alot of these jobs and was wondering if a mini would work good. Has anyone ever used these to scrap out Boston ivy. I have used a full sized skid before to scrap it all out by the roots and have used sod cutters. Was wondering if a tooth bucket would work good for this, I also do alot of small bed and walkway installs do these have enough power to scrape down 8-10 inches. Going to look at a toro 420 next week, I know it will be great for logs but would love it for the other jobs.


----------



## arbor pro (May 10, 2010)

JCONN said:


> I seem to get alot of these jobs and was wondering if a mini would work good. Has anyone ever used these to scrap out Boston ivy. I have used a full sized skid before to scrap it all out by the roots and have used sod cutters. Was wondering if a tooth bucket would work good for this, I also do alot of small bed and walkway installs do these have enough power to scrape down 8-10 inches. Going to look at a toro 420 next week, I know it will be great for logs but would love it for the other jobs.



my 20hp bobcat mt-50 will dig sod and dirt. I just created a flower bed for a customer by removing a 20'x20' sod area with my mini skid. Once I broke through the sod, it dug the area out quite easily. I think the combination of the diesel engine and tracks is the way to go if you want to dig with a mini.

I used to have a landscaping company and installed a lot of paverbrick walks and patios. If I ever went into that kind of work again, a mini would be high on my list for working in the tighter areas - especially for narrower walks.


----------



## squad143 (May 10, 2010)

JCONN said:


> I seem to get alot of these jobs and was wondering if a mini would work good. Has anyone ever used these to scrap out Boston ivy. I have used a full sized skid before to scrap it all out by the roots and have used sod cutters. Was wondering if a tooth bucket would work good for this, I also do alot of small bed and walkway installs do these have enough power to scrape down 8-10 inches. Going to look at a toro 420 next week, I know it will be great for logs but would love it for the other jobs.



You would probably do better with a tracked mini instead of a wheeled one.

My Thomas 25G has wheels and although it is good for not tearing up the grass when dragging brush, digging is not it's strong point. It does o.k. in soft soils, but I imagine a tracked unit would have better pushing power. (More traction).


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 10, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> Some guys on AS think a bucket grapple is worthless and a clam grapple like the branch manager or ryan grapple are the only way to go. I, however, really like my bucket grapple as it works for all types of tree debris not to mention dirt and aggregate.
> 
> I bought the 'thumb' grapple for my factory bobcat mt-50 bucket about 4 years ago. It cost $400 plus another $100 to have a welder install it on the bucket. I also had the sides of the bucket notched out so I could pick up bigger log rounds and it works absolutely great. I don't need to switch attachments to pick up brush or to clean up stump grindings. While it isn't perfect for any one application, it does the job well for all three and was a very inexpensive solution to having a grapple for better control of debris.
> 
> If you have the $500 to spend on forks, you may want to consider spending that on a thumb grapple for your existing bucket and make some slight mods to the sides of the bucket to allow it to grasp logs and brush better. This one does it all and is CHEAP.


Why don't you go and get a enclosed trailer you have the same equip. as me and they fit perfectly in my 28fter....


----------



## tntree (May 13, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> That's awesome. I gotta get some forks or a grapple.



Good score on the Ram 900, I am an old Ramrod dealer also pretty simple to work on. I have lots of pics of ramy mods for treework
How bout the 3 in 1 beak, removable clamp, 2000# forks and receiver hitch












I still think this is better arborpro have you ever run both styles of grapples?






Check these Videos out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhchJDSTxiY

Worked better than I thought it would!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhchJDSTxiY


----------



## tntree (May 13, 2010)

More Branch Manager "Scoop" vids 

Stump Chips
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4c45b09GLY

Dirt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bTuuayzyX4

Landscape Rock, this one surprised me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2D8iXGBwhk

Here is an oldy but a goody, note the Ramrod in the snow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eUxL7YfF3Y

If you need help with a mini or a grapple give me a call anytime, I have 12 years experience with minis doing treework, and I am committed to making tree operations easier with innovative attachments. I welcome your comments
Dave


----------



## JCONN (May 23, 2010)

I demo a wheeled and a tracked unit from toro on Monday, and I have to get one now. Took down five trees, 10 x 10 concrete pad, and about 600 sq feet of ivy along with the stump grindings by my self in one day. I wish a new machine was in my price range but I think used is the way to go. There are two machines for sale near me any input any one has if these are good deals would be great. One is a toro 2003 tx 427 narrow track says has a new engine and a drive motor replaced has approx 1100 hrs for $7900 bo. The second is a 420 with a clam shell bucket with under 600 hrs for $6500. They are both gas powered, I think the 420 is a better deal but I dont lknow if that small motor has enough power, and the other there is no way to tell how many hours are on the new motor.


----------



## tntree (May 24, 2010)

JCONN said:


> I demo a wheeled and a tracked unit from toro on Monday, and I have to get one now. Took down five trees, 10 x 10 concrete pad, and about 600 sq feet of ivy along with the stump grindings by my self in one day. I wish a new machine was in my price range but I think used is the way to go. There are two machines for sale near me any input any one has if these are good deals would be great. One is a toro 2003 tx 427 narrow track says has a new engine and a drive motor replaced has approx 1100 hrs for $7900 bo. The second is a 420 with a clam shell bucket with under 600 hrs for $6500. They are both gas powered, I think the 420 is a better deal but I dont lknow if that small motor has enough power, and the other there is no way to tell how many hours are on the new motor.



Look at the condition of the track, bearing slop, raise the arms and check all the mount pins. These are good indicators of wear and or abuse. The eng is another story offer him 5K


----------



## arbor pro (May 24, 2010)

tntree said:


> Good score on the Ram 900, I am an old Ramrod dealer also pretty simple to work on. I have lots of pics of ramy mods for treework
> How bout the 3 in 1 beak, removable clamp, 2000# forks and receiver hitch
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tntree (May 25, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> tntree said:
> 
> 
> > Good score on the Ram 900, I am an old Ramrod dealer also pretty simple to work on. I have lots of pics of ramy mods for treework
> ...


----------



## arbor pro (May 25, 2010)

tntree said:


> arbor pro said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah we have redesigned the edge, and will have an option for bolt on teeth.
> ...


----------



## sprinklerpro (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ramrod Pump*

I purshased a 910T and was needing a new hydraulic pump but cant find a replacement or resonably priced one. Where did you manage to find one for $600? The original one is made by cassappa and is impossible to find parts for. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## tntree (Nov 6, 2011)

Email me wIth your phone #
You have several options. To much to type
[email protected]


----------



## imagineero (Nov 7, 2011)

frashdog said:


> I did hear the diesel's cold starting is not so great. It gets way cold up here.



If you operate any diesel machinery and live in cold territory it's a good idea to carry one of those small $2 propane torches with you, they use the same disposable gas canisters that the portable cookers use. The gas is cheap. If you happen to be in the middle of nowhere and your truck/machinery wont start due to extreme cold or your glowplugs having gone bad then pull the inlet pipe off as close to the intake manifold as you can, crank the torch and put a little fire in her belly. Just have the torch hovering above the opening, and when you crank it will pretty much suck the flame right down the barrel. Will get most engine started first crank no matter how cold, I've used it down to about -30c with good effect. Could save your life. If you cant get your truck started for other reasons, then those propane torches make short work of getting a fire started.

Shaun


----------



## arbor pro (Nov 7, 2011)

tntree said:


> arbor pro said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah we have redesigned the edge, and will have an option for bolt on teeth.
> ...


----------



## arbor pro (Nov 7, 2011)

couple more pics of grapple...


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Nov 8, 2011)

*grapple*

Arbor pro do you have fenced in yards there? Or gate at each end of house? End gate post at house wall. No room for limbs\sticks hanging out each end of grapple. Most larger city\town have fenced yards. For open areas sure yours will do fine. Yes the BM will push things into a pile. Operator knowledge and practice. Push piles and pick up toothbrush off golf course. Love your grapple Dave. 

I should demo Arbor pro's bucket style grapple for a year. Give it a fair workout and report.


----------



## StevenBiars (Nov 8, 2011)

frashdog said:


> I heard it will lift more if yer fat buddy stands behind you and gives you the reach around.



[video=youtube;P2vkiLHiTcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2vkiLHiTcY[/video]


----------



## arbor pro (Nov 8, 2011)

Saw Dust Smoken said:


> Arbor pro do you have fenced in yards there? Or gate at each end of house? End gate post at house wall. No room for limbs\sticks hanging out each end of grapple. Most larger city\town have fenced yards. For open areas sure yours will do fine. Yes the BM will push things into a pile. Operator knowledge and practice. Push piles and pick up toothbrush off golf course. Love your grapple Dave.
> 
> I should demo Arbor pro's bucket style grapple for a year. Give it a fair workout and report.



we do have gates but usually I can just raise the loader arms and grapple up and over the top of the fence. very few times I couldn't clear a gate by doing that.

as I said, to each his own. I'm not selling prototypes of my grapple so, it doesn't matter to me what folks use - just sharing my 2 cents about what works best for me. I'm sure that with practice I would have gotten better with the BM but I could tell right away it wan't going to be replacing my bucket grapple.

Just for the sport of it, I would love to go head to head with dave's grapple just to really see which is faster. Who knows - maybe the BM would win...but, then again, maybe not.


----------

